# What is this blue african cichlid?



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I bought an afra jalo reef. Now this unidentified cichlid lights up when it gets around the jalo and only the jalo. Here's some pics...sorry about quality...they don't hold still long enough.

lighting up...








returning to dark...








My new jalo...









As soon as I get a better pic I will post it...but until then any ideas guys?and gals?


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

My guess would be a subdominate cynotilapia male.


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I think your on the right track...Any idea which one?...Mbamba?


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Mbambas usually have yellow on the dorsal fins is this on your fish? How big is he? he looks young


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

When he is lightened up like that he looks a lot like a male Pseudotropheus demasoni and might be darkening up like that to try and show dominance? Where did you get him from?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

AfricanCichlidSweetPea said:


> When he is lightened up like that he looks a lot like a male Pseudotropheus demasoni and might be darkening up like that to try and show dominance? Where did you get him from?


Not a demasoni.

It is either a Cynotilapia afra type, or Metriaclima zebra type.. not sure at this stage.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

but the lack of yellow would rule out Mbambas right? or could this be a female?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

AfricanCichlidSweetPea said:


> but the lack of yellow would rule out Mbambas right? or could this be a female?


What Mbambas are you referring to? Labidochromis, Cynotilapia, Metriaclima?

The one picture "returning to dark", almost looks like a Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Long Pelvic". (or whatever it is called this week). The other picture, not so much.


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

It came from a reputable cichlid/salt shop in the orlando area...Fishy business. I really cant remember when I got it but its at least 2-4yrs old. When I purchased the fish I was new to the hobby and more interested in the colors than names.

It seems to have a sort of creamy yellow belly and dorsal fin. And maybe a blue strip on the outer edge of the dorsal fin. Hopefully I can get a decent pic for everyone.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I go to Fishy Business as well and can at least tell you that he doesn't sell hybrids so you don't have to worry about it being a hybrid. I would just take the pics up there and they will tell you exactly what they have sold you!


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

they have no clue what it is...they said maybe an afra


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

a little better pics...still 5.0 cam though...if you cant tell by the pics, the darker blue (or black) stripes go up into his pectoral fin while the lighter blue stripes turn yellow through the pectoral fin...the entire pectoral fin has a white edge...the caudal fin is blue through the middle with yellow on top and bottom...the pelvic fins are dark blue (or black) with a white edge on the front...the anal and pectoral fins are both dark blue (or black)...Any ideas?!?!?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm about 80% certain that it's a Cynotilapia afra. My two guesses on collection point are Likoma or Jalo Reef


----------

